# Sismo 4.7 , 113km a SW de Lagos



## rijo (11 Jan 2008 às 00:44)

Alguém sabe alguma coisa?

Acabou agora de dar na Sic Notícias que várias pessoas de Lagos tinham sentido um sismo.


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2008 às 00:51)

*Re: Sismo em Lagos*

Magnitude 4.7, epicentro a 113 km a SW de Lagos, pelas 00:21, deve ter sido sentido em mais locais.



*Magnitude * 	ML 4.7
*Date time* 	2008-01-11 at 00:21:48.0 UTC
*Location* 	36.62 N ; 9.8 W
*Depth* 	16 km
*Distances* 	227 km S Setúbal (pop 117,110 ; local time 00:21 2008-01-11)
113 km SW Lagos (pop 18,831 ; local time 00:21 2008-01-11)


----------



## rijo (11 Jan 2008 às 00:54)

*Sismo nos blogs*

houve um sismo. há 3 min atrás.
estava eu a tentar escrever a palavra "vantagem competitiva".
bah
a case of you

Não é a melhor forma de acabar um dia com u sismo. Mas é isso que acaba de acontecer por volta da 0h 25m. O prédio sofreu um bom abanão. Foi curto mas pareceu forte. A libertação de energia que ocorreu espero que tenha sido suficente para relaxar a coisa. Os sismos são um pavor para os humanaos que no entanto todos os dias se demitem de prevenir e minimizar os seus efeitos futuros. Partem do príncipio que eles nunca ocorrem. Um príncipio disparatado.
pedra do homem


----------



## Blizzard (11 Jan 2008 às 00:57)

*Re: Sismo em Lagos*

Confirma-se 

e sacudiu bem


----------



## rijo (11 Jan 2008 às 00:58)

*Re: Sismo em Lagos*

*As pessoas do Instituto da Meteorologia devem estar a dormir...*

Passado meia hora do sismo ocorrer e a informação não está disponível no site...


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2008 às 01:00)

Tão a chegar muitas pessoas ao forum de repente, deve ter sido sentido em muitos locais.


----------



## rijo (11 Jan 2008 às 01:02)

Vince disse:


> Tão a chegar muitas pessoas ao forum de repente, deve ter sido sentido em muitos locais.



O Instituto de Meteorologia afirmou em comunicado à Sic Notícias que foi sentido no Algarve, Alentejo e na Grande Lisboa.


----------



## rijo (11 Jan 2008 às 01:11)

rijo disse:


> O Instituto de Meteorologia afirmou em comunicado à Sic Notícias que foi sentido no Algarve, Alentejo e na Grande Lisboa.



*O Comunicado:*

AVISO DE SISMO SENTIDO (publicado às 00:56

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 2008/01/11 pelas 00:21 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sismica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 85 km a Oeste-Sudoeste do Cabo S.Vicente.

De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada.


----------



## Tiagofsky (11 Jan 2008 às 01:12)

Acho que é um bocado estranho,mas agr que vejo a hora a que foi, eu estava aqui no pc e tive pelo menos 2 vezes uma quebra de luz instantanea, com 2 ou 3 mins d diferença entre as duas falhas...Mas só pode ser coincidencia...digo eu!No calhau portuense no pasa nada!:P


----------



## rijo (11 Jan 2008 às 01:19)

*Mais relatos nos blogs:*

*Estava eu, pelas 00:22, a desfrutar dos primeiros momentos desde à duas semanas no meu sofa Lacobrigence quando ele começou a abanar. “Hoje há alguma festa e não me disseram nada” - pensei. Mas não, era um sismo! 4.4 na escala de Richter (por enquanto, segundo o EMCS). Podem ver mais informação sobre o sismo aqui.

Lagos é mesmo importante… não tem so concertos! Tem concertos e sismos!*
krull

*Foi há poucos minutos, por volta das 00h24. Eu aqui a estudar descansadamente, silenciosamente. E de repente começa tudo a tremer. Ainda uns bons segundos. Deu para sentir a coisa. Pela primeira vez. Normalmente estou a dormir ou a fazer algo mais movimentado. Mas quis o destino que eu tivesse de ficar acordado a estudar, para poder sentir um sismo a sério pela primeira vez.

E estou a escrever isto porquê? Isto realmente não interessa a ninguém. Mas eu quero saber informações sobre o sismo! Magnitude e essas coisas. Pesquiso na net e nada. Sic Notícias e RTPN: nada.
Assim posso dizer que fui o primeiro a noticiar este sismo! Ou não... porque de notícia isto não tem nada.

Bem, posso dizer que gostei da experiência. Foi inolvidável. Desde que não tenha havido danos, tudo bem..*
Paraiso ambulante

*Estou a trabalhar em casa, sinto o monitor e o candeeiro que tenho na secretária a abanarem. Pensei: "estou a carregar com demasiada força no teclado"...
Cerca de meia hora depois, na SIC Notícias, ouço a notícia que mais gente sentiu um sismo no sul do país. A intensidade foi de 4.7 na escala de Richter e teve epicentro a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente. Foi sentido desde o Sul do país até à zona da grande Lisboa, pelos relatos e testemunhos que foram chegando à redacção daquele canal.
Tens de teclar com menos força, tens! Ai, ai...*
graphic_diary


----------



## Tiagofsky (11 Jan 2008 às 01:21)

Já cá está...Antes do IM...!
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Maps/10/350_35.php


----------



## rijo (11 Jan 2008 às 01:24)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Já cá está...Antes do IM...!
> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Maps/10/350_35.php



Não percebo como é que um sismo sentido em metade do pais é registado e informado por outros institutos ou agências meteorológicas antes do *IM*...

*Mais de meia hora depois é que o IM divulga um comunicado...*


----------



## rijo (11 Jan 2008 às 01:31)

Magnitude  	4.3
Date-Time 	

    * Friday, January 11, 2008 at 00:21:43 UTC
    * Friday, January 11, 2008 at 12:21:43 AM at epicenter 

Time of Earthquake in other Time Zones

Location 	36.443°N, 9.982°W
Depth 	10 km (6.2 miles) set by location program
Region 	WEST OF GIBRALTAR

*Distances 	*

195 km (120 miles) WSW of Faro, Portugal
265 km (165 miles) SSW of LISBON, Portugal
285 km (180 miles) WSW of Huelva, Spain
300 km (185 miles) SW of Evora, Portugal

Location Uncertainty 	horizontal +/- 7.7 km (4.8 miles); depth fixed by location program

Parameters 	Nst= 25, Nph= 25, Dmin=338.5 km, Rmss=0.71 sec, Gp=108°,
M-type=body magnitude (Mb), Version=7

Source USGS NEIC (WDCS-D)


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2008 às 01:43)

Actualização do IM:



> *Sismo Sentido (Continente) 2008/01/11 00h 21m - actualização*
> 2008-01-11 01:35:00
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 11 / 01 / 2008 pelas 00:21 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4,7 (Richter), cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 85 km a W-SW de Cabo de S. Vicente.
> 
> ...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp


----------



## Luis França (11 Jan 2008 às 01:58)

E ainda querem ser os _tugas _a instalar a estação sísmica para os tsunamis no Atlântico; devia ser bonito a onda a chegar à costa e o pessoal descansado da vida. 

Agora a sério, depois da meia noite estava a falar com o Rebelo quando sentimos o mobiliário de ambos a tremer. Dissemos logo: sismo.
Mas o EMSC levou mais de 15 minutos a pôr cá fora o registo. Antes assim.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 08:21)

Nada senti já resssonava a essa hora


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2008 às 14:35)

Eu senti estava na cama ei lá que a cama está abanar, mas nada como o de 12 de FEvereiro de 2007, os cães ladraram na altura do sismo e depois calaram-se , não há nada melhor que um abanão para adormecer melhor


----------



## CMSAFF (12 Jan 2008 às 13:43)

o Pessoal do Barlavento é que deve ter sentido e bem!


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2008 às 15:55)

Perceptível por quase todos. Chamou a atenção mais pela hora do evento que pela intensidade. Dentro da actividade sísmica normal da zona. E ainda bem.


----------



## vivi (12 Jan 2008 às 17:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu senti estava na cama ei lá que a cama está abanar, mas nada como o de 12 de FEvereiro de 2007, os cães ladraram na altura do sismo e depois calaram-se , não há nada melhor que um abanão para adormecer melhor


ola caro colega algarvio 
gostaria de falar consigo se possivel por msn 
ja que somos de aqui tao perto 
o meu nick é: ct1etx@hotmail.com
ao menos para trocarmos ideias


----------

